# '54 DX Army Style



## IngoMike (Oct 12, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263191281938



 
Cool Siren!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 12, 2017)

No overseas "BITTERS"[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 15, 2017)

Not a dx either

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 15, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Not a dx either
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Dat`s Right!!!-----Cowboy


----------

